# Ice 101 (Perpermint Schnapps)



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I bought a bottle of this last night. WinterDave loves the stuff and I decided to finally give it a try.

My opinion: I hate it. What say others.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never tasted it.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Never tasted that particular brand but I'm not crazy about peppermint schnapps in general :stu


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

To me, schnapps = bad, and drinking something peppermint uke


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Never tried it. I think most alcohol is nasty unless you can somehow mask the taste, but man, peppermint flavored hard liquor sounds soooo gross.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Karl! We agree on something!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I don't think I've ever had schnapps at all. In fact, I don't think I even know what type of liquor it is...

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Karl, when you responded to Dave's post the other day, I thought Ice 101 was some kind of beer, and was actually sort of looking for it at the liquor store out of curiosity. I've never had it, though. I haven't really tried too many flavoured liquors in my life. I guess I prefer beer.

I did have a York Mint Latte from 7-11 today, though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BeNice said:


> Hey Karl, when you responded to Dave's post the other day, I thought Ice 101 was some kind of beer


Nope, 101-proof liqueur. The stuff is so thick & sugary that's it's really closer to a syrup than a drink and the taste is so strong that it comes close to actually masking 50.5% alcohol. It's a taste you won't forget.

http://www.drinksmixer.com/desc1010.html


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

all schnapps are sickingly sweet!

i do have the peach schnapps here. it is only 36 proof. mix a little with orange juice and it tastes like one of those fuzzy navel girlie drinks.

see, im comfortable enough with my masculinity to sit around drinking a fuzzy navel.

note to winter dave: want something overproof...sailor jerry rum does the trick. great taste! what about wild turkey 101?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

See, that is too much sugar for me. I know, make your comments about the beer carbs, but I can't handle that sweetness. 

ODUN, I have mixed orange juice with rum, whiskey and vodka, and it's always too much for me. I don't like mixing OJ with anything alcohol. Again, too much sugar and tart. Orange juice is for drinking in the morning.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never tried it


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I tasted it once on a ski trip in high school (Shhhh.......) :b It wasn't bad.

Then in college I had it once (quite a bit that one time though). It was the only thing that I don't have a problem drinking actually. Are there different brands?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Before I hated it, now I REALLY HATE it. I was having a panic attack over some stupid issue and to calm down I had some Ice 101. That Ice 101 gave me only the second hangover of my life and I was barfing for about 18 hours after drinking it. There is something uniquely evil about this product, in addition to it tasting like a candy cane turned into syrup.

Beer, wine, fortified wine, whiskey, and vodka have never made me vomit nor suffer a hangover. I certainly don't think I drank an exessive amount of alcohol here -- the sickeningly sweet flavor makes it very hard to get carried away and drink too much and I didn't feel seriously intoxicated at all. I don't see how I could have had too much, when it's hard enough to drink it at all. This stuff is pure evil.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Ice 101 (Perpermint Schnapps)*



UltraShy said:


> Before I hated it, now I REALLY HATE it. I was having a panic attack over some stupid issue and to calm down I had some Ice 101. That Ice 101 gave me only the second hangover of my life and I was barfing for about 18 hours after drinking it. There is something uniquely evil about this product, in addition to it tasting like a candy cane turned into syrup.
> 
> Beer, wine, fortified wine, whiskey, and vodka have never made me vomit nor suffer a hangover. I certainly don't think I drank an exessive amount of alcohol here -- the sickeningly sweet flavor makes it very hard to get carried away and drink too much and I didn't feel seriously intoxicated at all. I don't see how I could have had too much, when it's hard enough to drink it at all. This stuff is pure evil.


Do you think it might have had a reaction with your meds and the fact that you already had stomach problems due to your panic attack? :squeeze

I just added it to my list of stuff to never try. Thanks.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Ice 101 (Perpermint Schnapps)*



Hypatia said:


> Do you think it might have had a reaction with your meds and the fact that you already had stomach problems due to your panic attack? :squeeze


No, I don't think it was a med/alcohol interaction. There is always some amount of Xanax in me, so it would be impossible to drink without mixing the two. I've mixed alcohol & Xanax plenty of times without incident. I don't recommend that anyone else try this, but there are times when Xanax just isn't enough and I need something stronger to calm me. I make sure I keep some alcohol around for this purpose.

I went to bed around 7 AM on Monday, slept fine, woke up around 1 PM and ate an apple that I barfed up within an hour. I woke up with a headache, but I didn't realize it was a hangover till the barfing began.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Karl, do you think that the high sugar content of the schnapps might have been the reason why you got sick? Liquors like schnapps aren't really aren't meant for drinking straight in large amounts. Also, I can't really remember but I heard once that liquors that have a high sugar content tend to give people hangovers with greater intensity than hard liquors (whiskey, vodka...) :stu


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Ice 101 (Perpermint Schnapps)*



leppardess said:


> Karl, do you think that the high sugar content of the schnapps might have been the reason why you got sick?


Yeah, that was my guess too, since the amount of alcohol certainly was less than I'd consumed other times without incident so there had to be some other factor at work here. Sugar seems the most obvious difference between schnapps and anything else I ever drank. Even fortified wines, which contain plenty of sugar, are nothing compared to schnapps.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Ice 101 (Perpermint Schnapps)*



UltraShy said:


> leppardess said:
> 
> 
> > Karl, do you think that the high sugar content of the schnapps might have been the reason why you got sick?
> ...


fortified wines can give you a nasty hangover too.

actually, any alcohol can.

and dont believe that myth about vodka. some of my worst hangovers were from cheap vodka.

ive only had one hangover that resulted in barfing. that was from old thompson's whiskey. it wasnt so bad. about 3-4 hours of feeling like holy hell. then i was ready to get back in the game again.

im not a chugger. i drink very slowly. i did have a pretty wicked hangover on monday as well. no barfing. just feeling lethargic with a headache.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I don't think I've ever tasted it. 

As for hangovers and being sick... never split a bottle of Captain Morgan Tattoo between two people. :no I couldn't even keep down water the next day.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Strangely enough, Ice 101 IS the traditional drink of Klingon Warriors while they dine on a bowl of fresh Gagh....

http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Gagh


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

if you all want a real drink, try sailor jerry rum. bold taste, yet smooth. heavenly!

i look forward to all of my nautical adventures with the sailor! sometimes the voyage is rough and choppy. most times it is nice and smooth. but everything is great when i reach that magical island!


----------

